# Need advice: Seiko Samurai vs Turtle



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello Gentlemen, 

I decided to buy my first Seiko diver. 
I narrowed my search down to the Samurai and Turtle models, but not sure which one to buy.
What are the advantages and disadvantages of both watches?


----------



## dslinc (Feb 25, 2014)

Both are great watches. Personally, I just bought the Samurai from Long Island Watches. They have YouTube videos that might help you decide. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just bought a new Turtle SRP773 (dark blue dial+ bezel, metal strap) from Creation Watches, and I couldn't be happier!

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy72 (Oct 28, 2011)

Buy them both !!!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Turtle, the blue lagoon editing if you still can get it below 400

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

god I hate to be this guy... but neither.. the QC on both these models is pretty crap.. tons of misaligned dials/chapter rings.. and with the samurai reissue Seiko can't even be bothered to drill the crown hole correctly sometimes(see misaligned crowns on a number of these in the new samurai thread)..

With both of these watches Seiko couldn't help themselves and ran them through the "Make Case Sizer Bigger" machine .. both watches are bigger than the original models they homage..

depending on your wrist size I would suggest the SKX as a first seiko .. I personally really prefer the SKX to the turtle... (obviously subjective) .. SKX is a nice classic big watch size without being modern BIG size... or the SRP637 which is quite a hefty big watch... and somehow? Seiko manages to make the SRP637 without out the alignment problems of most of their other entry-mid range divers..


between the two... I do own the SRP777 and passed on the Samurai... I guess I like the SRP Turtle more.. but I like my SKX or 637 more than either of them.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. 

Atarione, I am surprised to hear that both Samurai and Turtle have a bad QC. I read a lot of good reviews about both Samurai and Turtle. The SKX is also an option. I actually preffer a smaller watch. How does the Samurai wears? Would it look over seized on a small wrist?


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

I wouldn't buy a Samurai unless there was a very liberal return policy attached or I could get one in person. The slight misalignment on a chapter ring or bezel insert is something I wouldn't notice unless someone pointed it out. The Samurai crown issue would drive me crazy though.

At current prices I'd probably still get a turtle, but if all things were equal I'd get the Pepsi Samurai if it dropped to <$250 like the turtles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I've never owned a Samurai, but considering how low turtle prices are I would lean towards that as the better bang for the buck. Personally I like the turtle more than the SKX as it is a more direct interpretation of the classic Seikos that the SKX is related to. I also feel like it wears better and just generally feels more special on the wrist. It is definitely larger than the 6309, but it still wears smaller than the numbers suggest even on my 6.5" wrist. Here is a good comparison between the two: Turtle vs Turtle: Looking at the 6309 and the SRP77Xs - worn&wound

Regarding the alignment issues, this really isn't a problem if you do your due diligence. Ask the vendor to take some real pictures and confirm alignment of the actual watch you are purchasing. Most of the reputable vendors will do so. Or better yet, buy second hand and save some bucks.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Atarione, I am surprised to hear that both Samurai and Turtle have a bad QC. I read a lot of good reviews about both Samurai and Turtle. The SKX is also an option. I actually preffer a smaller watch. How does the Samurai wears? Would it look over seized on a small wrist?


I have 8" wrists .. I thought the Samurai looked too big.. not so much that I couldn't wear it ..but the up sizing seems obvious and unnatural 2 me.. the crown alignment issues put me off it entirely..

if you have smaller wrists personally I think the SKX is the way to go... but that is just my opinion obviously


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I had a blue Ti Samurai years ago when they were first released. I personally got bored with the blocky shape of the case. If my memory serves me right I think the bracelet had some sharp edges on it making it uncomfortable to wear. This is probably 10 years ago. I now have a Turtle and it is a great design and that would he my choice.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Marcus, I have a BNIB Seiko Blue Lagoon Turtle worn once to adjust bracelet to 7.5 " wrist and function check the watch. I bought it from an AD in NJ just a couple months ago. I'm selling simply because I have too many other watches. If interested contact me via email at [email protected]. I take PayPal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Go for the turtle. Great value at current prices and the cushion case is very comfortable. There are some issues with slightly misaligned chapter rings with the turtles, but unless you're super ocd or stare intently at the dial you won't notice. I have one and it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the watch.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

go for the turtle, I have 3 turtles and a samurai and the samurai just doesn't wear as well....if you look around may even be able to get a Sumo for the price of a Samurai which is way better


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Turtle on 6.75 inch wrist









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Go the turtle mate, better than the skx in every way, it was the biggest selling seiko watch last year for a reason and won the affordables watch of the year last year here, they are so nice ive got 3 with more coming, they wear very well too and are hackable and can be wound, its a big step up from the skx for hardly any more money.
It has no more QC issues than the skx, ive a 7.2'' wrist, i dont wear my skx as its way too small, just depends on your wrist.
The samuari has some crown issues with it not being centered, if you buy one ask for pics of the watch they are sending.
cheers


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Turtle all the way. I bought both, but I like the turtle much more. Nothing wrong w/ the skx, but a turtle in whatever flavor you are looking for is a step above, as long as you ask a few questions or get a good look at it first.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

all things being equal...i like the samurai over the turtle.

but if u prefer a smaller watch, then skx is it.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Turtle is really, really comfortable to wear. And i's design history is way more significant than the relatively new Samurai. Plus, not only the Samurais come with of centered crowns (not all of them, of course) also their crowned guards don't "hug" the crown, like they do on the turtle.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks again for the advice and photos gentlemen!
I will buy a turtle.
Would you advice to buy the old version? Or the reissue(SRP777)? 
If the reissue, should I try to get the J (made in Japan) version?


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

The Turtle has some big size specs but truly wears comfortably. Add an Isofrane and you have a great combo!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seiko-pepsi-turtle-blue-isofrane-4488969.html


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Full kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Rhorya said:


> Full kit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the offer! But I preffer the classic black dial, black bazzel version...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thanks again for the advice and photos gentlemen!
> I will buy a turtle.
> Would you advice to buy the old version? Or the reissue(SRP777)?
> If the reissue, should I try to get the J (made in Japan) version?


Get the reissue imo, the originals an old watch that could have problems, if youre not a collector the reissue/new model is the way to go for sure, theres nothing better about the original barring nostalgia imo
Dont worry about wasting money on the j model, no low end seikos are made in japan, both are the same watches.
Try and buy on bracelet, its cheaper and easier to get the rubber on the side, cheers


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Get the reissue imo, the originals an old watch that could have problems, if youre not a collector the reissue/new model is the way to go for sure, theres nothing better about the original barring nostalgia imo
> Dont worry about wasting money on the j model, no low end seikos are made in japan, both are the same watches.
> Try and buy on bracelet, its cheaper and easier to get the rubber on the side, cheers


I agree with this advice. One added plus of the SRP over a vintage Turtle is the hacking movement.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Either. I tried to think which one I liked more, the Turtle or the Samurai and I drew a blank. In the ideal world of Seiko diver ownership you would get them both.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thanks again for the advice and photos gentlemen!
> I will buy a turtle.
> Would you advice to buy the old version? Or the reissue(SRP777)?
> If the reissue, should I try to get the J (made in Japan) version?


It really depends on what you want from the watch. The originals are great for collectors, they are iconic watches, and in a lot of people's opinions (including mine) they look better aesthetically with the printed lume pips and a smaller and slightly different case shape.

In terms of a practical watch that you wear daily though, the reissues make much more sense. A good original example (good mechanical condition, original dial/hands, clean lume/bezel) will cost you twice as much as a new Turtle. Most of the 6309s you see for sale on eBay have aftermarket parts or need a (expensive) service. Even after replacing the seals, most would tell you it isn't worth the risk of wearing it in the water just because a good example is so hard to replace and with wear on different surfaces it's hard to guarantee water resistance on a 40 year old watch. So what good is a dive watch you can't wear in the water? To me the 6309 is great as part of a collection, it's an awesome, iconic watch and is great for the history and style. If you only have one Seiko diver, I'd prefer a watch you could actually dive with.

The SRP is not only more affordable up front, it's going to be much cheaper to fix any issues (you can pick up a whole new movement for $40) and you can rely on the actual 200M water resistance.

J vs K doesn't really matter as the J versions aren't really "made in japan". This issue has been beaten to death if you want to search for the numerous threads here on it, but basically watches are made in the same factories and labeled differently according to the laws where they are supposed to be sold. The "Made In Japan" turtles are almost certainly mostly made in Malaysia like Seiko's other lower end watches and are labeled according to labeling laws where they are to be sold (most likely Middle East for the Turtle, comes with an English/Arabic date wheel). That said if you are buying from a place like Creation Watches and the difference is only like $20 then it might be worth getting the J version as it may help resale value by at least that much.


----------



## TMH478 (Jan 2, 2013)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I decided to buy my first Seiko diver.
> I narrowed my search down to the Samurai and Turtle models, but not sure which one to buy.
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of both watches?


Both are fantastic! I do prefer the Samurai from a "looks" perspective. I would honestly own either!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Would you advice to buy the old version? Or the reissue(SRP777)?


Get the new one and rock it 'til it's vintage.



Marcus_Corvus said:


> If the reissue, should I try to get the J (made in Japan) version?


You have received excellent advice so far. But should you be one (of the many) who just can' get the J-myth out of his head: Save yourself from reading countless threads about J vs K, just read about my SRP777J here.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

If price difference is not an issue, I'd go for the Made In Japan one. I agree that it doesn't really mean it was made in Japan, however it looks really, really cool on that dial.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Pepsi Samurai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> If price difference is not an issue, I'd go for the Made In Japan one. I agree that it doesn't really mean it was made in Japan, however it looks really, really cool on that dial.


Agreed, though it's so small that no one will notice in real life, but as this is WIS-level talk, that's a valid argument. ;-)
As well as that the J also states 'Made in Japan' on the caseback, whereas the K doesn't indicate it's origin on the back. Here's a picture: #386

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I have an SRP775 and an SKX009, just ordered a SRPA21, the turtles are amazing watches fir the money, I love my SKX but the turtle is just a much more substantial watch, quality on both is amazing for the money.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> If price difference is not an issue, I'd go for the Made In Japan one. I agree that it doesn't really mean it was made in Japan, however it looks really, really cool on that dial.


It looks cool in pics but in real life its so small id need a magnifying glass to see it, you must have good eyes


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Atarione, I am surprised to hear that both Samurai and Turtle have a bad QC. I read a lot of good reviews about both Samurai and Turtle. The SKX is also an option. I actually preffer a smaller watch. How does the Samurai wears? Would it look over seized on a small wrist?


Samurai is considerably larger fitting than the turtle

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thanks again for the advice and photos gentlemen!
> I will buy a turtle.
> Would you advice to buy the old version? Or the reissue(SRP777)?
> If the reissue, should I try to get the J (made in Japan) version?


I seen them all and I owned the Gold version as well as the Blue Lagoon and I think the Blue Lagoon is the most beautiful one available. I check out the one that the guy from your thread mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

YoungGPS said:


> Pepsi Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your crown looks misaligned within the guards. Or is that just the picture?


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Thank you for the offer! But I preffer the classic black dial, black bazzel version...


Thanks for passing on that watch. I grabbed it - added Crystaltimes sapphire double domed with blue AR and Strapcode super jubilee. Color me happy with this colorful watch.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Prefer my turtles to my 009 / 007 and my sumo actually. Wears more comfortable than both. 70s cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Fast1one said:


> Your crown looks misaligned within the guards. Or is that just the picture?


Hope this is a better picture









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> It looks cool in pics but in real life its so small id need a magnifying glass to see it, you must have good eyes


I guess I do. It literally jumped at me the first time I saw it at the AD. That's why I had to have it


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I had initially responded to this thread by saying turtle, but I recently picked up the Blue Lagoon Samurai in a partial trade and after having warned both I actually have to say I prefer the samurai!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och (Apr 21, 2017)

I own an SRP777 and a SRPB53. I find myself gravitating towards the Samurai more. Definitely better finished than the Turtle. Wears more comfortable on my wrist as well. Absolutely love mine!


----------



## Jarraden (Jan 17, 2017)

They are both tough.


----------



## cavsfan13 (Jun 22, 2017)

Both look great but every time I see the samurai I can't help but stop and stare are it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

both are great.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

There are no samurais with misaligned crown for God sake. Stop writing s..t like that.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

fluence4 said:


> There are no samurais with misaligned crown for God sake. Stop writing s..t like that.


Really? Are you sure about that?








(from the New Samurai thread)

Either the crown or the crown guards are misaligned, one of the two. Probably the crown guards.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

fluence4 said:


> There are no samurais with misaligned crown for God sake. Stop writing s..t like that.


LOL Fluence, you might have gone off a little early there my friend.

Theres not only one misaligned crown on the Samurai, but hundreds probably thousands!

Even seikos official photos used models with misaligned crowns.

Its not the crown guards that are off, its the crown, its been drilled off centre, its simple machinery calibration thats drifted off centre.

Some buyers have got centred ones, others have got ones like below.

View attachment 12534979

View attachment 12534981

View attachment 12534983


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

fluence4 said:


> There are no samurais with misaligned crown for God sake. Stop writing s..t like that.


Well done for your second post


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't see how the crown itself can be misaligned. The crown is attached to the stem that goes into a straight channel inside the movement. If that stem wasn't going in at the perfect angle (adjacent to the centre of the movement) and wasn't properly aligned with the movement then it wouldn't be able to connect into it. Unless the crown was misaligned horizontally as well as vertically which would in turn mean the movement wasn't in straight and would result in the date being slanted in the date window. Maybe I'm misunderstanding?

I've illustrated this to try to explain what I'm saying:
















How is that going to work?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The turtle. I love mine.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> I don't see how the crown itself can be misaligned. The crown is attached to the stem that goes into a straight channel inside the movement. If that stem wasn't going in at the perfect angle (adjacent to the centre of the movement) and wasn't properly aligned with the movement then it wouldn't be able to connect into it. Unless the crown was misaligned horizontally as well as vertically which would in turn mean the movement wasn't in straight and would result in the date being slanted in the date window. Maybe I'm misunderstanding?
> 
> I've illustrated this to try to explain what I'm saying:
> 
> ...


It would mean that the movement is slightly off/moved in the case, we are only talking 1mm.
Is that possible?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> It would mean that the movement is slightly off/moved in the case, we are only talking 1mm.
> Is that possible?


Well the only way the movement could possibly be off is by being rotated I think, as there is no extra room for it to move laterally inside the case as it has a spacer around it preventing that. If the movement was off at an angle, an offset crown and stem even only 1mm off wouldn't be able to enter the channel in the movement properly. So say somehow the movement wasn't in at the correct angle (I don't think that's even possible is it as they fit in a certain way?), in that case a misaligned crown would surely only still work if the crown/stem/stem tube were going in not at 90 degrees as they should but going in at an angle the same as that which the movement is rotated in (e.g. the movement is 2 degrees off (channel for the stem is at 92 degrees to the dial) and so are the crown/stem/stem tube drilled into the case). This is why I think it's much more likely to be a more simple misalignment of the crown guards than all of those other things being wrong. Hope I am making sense.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> Well the only way the movement could possibly be off is by being rotated I think, as there is no extra room for it to move laterally inside the case as it has a spacer around it preventing that. If the movement was off at an angle, an offset crown and stem even only 1mm off wouldn't be able to enter the channel in the movement properly. So say somehow the movement wasn't in at the correct angle (I don't think that's even possible is it as they fit in a certain way?), in that case a misaligned crown would surely only still work if the crown/stem/stem tube were going in not at 90 degrees as they should but going in at an angle the same as that which the movement is rotated in (e.g. the movement is 2 degrees off (channel for the stem is at 92 degrees to the dial) and so are the crown/stem/stem tube drilled into the case). This is why I think it's much more likely to be a more simple misalignment of the crown guards than all of those other things being wrong. Hope I am making sense.


Fair points, youre making total sense, i was just thinking if it was rotated such a small amount you could still get the stem through, but im no expert with opening these watches up, i might be totally wrong and your crown guards being off theory might be spot on.
cheers


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm no expert either haha, but I'm guessing that the tolerance is very tight for how the stem fits into the movement, and the crown being offset sideways even 1mm would be a relatively big misalignment which just wouldn't make it possible for the stem to enter properly, also considering the stem itself is probably about 1mm thick and the channel in the movement barely wider than that? Also the crown on the Samurai sits against a flat surface between the guards, so I don't think it would be possible for a misaligned one to be going in at an odd angle without being totally obvious as it wouldn't sit flat when screwed down. I don't know, it would be nice if we could find out from Seiko what the cause of this misalignment is to put this to bed, but yeah, I don't see how the crown could be offset without the movement also being rotated inside the case and also having the crown and stem going in at an angle matching that of the movement. Then again, maybe I'm really underestimating Seiko's ability to mess it all up that badly? ;-)


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Turtle, because it wears so well.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> LOL Fluence, you might have gone off a little early there my friend.
> 
> Theres not only one misaligned crown on the Samurai, but hundreds probably thousands!
> 
> ...


No pics bro.


----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I have never owned a Turtle but I do own an SKX and I just recently purchased a Samurai to replace the SKX after agonizing for several months. I really like the sturdy little SKX but I wanted something bigger, more "toolish", had drilled lugs, 3 o'clock crown, more shape to the case, and could be hand wound. I have a 7" wrist and I love how the Samurai sits on my arm. I prefer it on NATOs and the Italian rubber BC strap I bought for it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMiyagi (Sep 19, 2017)

^ Do you have any pictures with the rubber strap?

If there is anyone with a 6.25" wrist that has this watch, can you chime in if its too large or not?


----------



## kdsdada0308 (Apr 7, 2017)

I like the vintage vibe of the turtle and the sharper edges of the samurai.... I say get both. The real question is, which one are you getting first?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Just purchased the orange Samurai...my first Samurai. I have to say, I completely disagree with everyone/anyone who stated that the Samurai wears larger than the Turtle. I find that to be untrue. Because of the sharp downward angle (and narrower shape) of the lugs, I find Tonto wear much smaller on the wrist despite the same exact lug to lug length. 

#LoveIt


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I decided to buy my first Seiko diver.
> I narrowed my search down to the Samurai and Turtle models, but not sure which one to buy.
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of both watches?


Can't speak to Samurai, but have the SRP775 and pretty damn happy with purchase. Not an exact reissue of 6309, but still a nice inexpensive dive watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

nupicasso said:


> Just purchased the orange Samurai...my first Samurai. I have to say, I completely disagree with everyone/anyone who stated that the Samurai wears larger than the Turtle. I find that to be untrue. Because of the sharp downward angle (and narrower shape) of the lugs, I find Tonto wear much smaller on the wrist despite the same exact lug to lug length.
> 
> #LoveIt


I totally agree with you. I've had my BL Turtle for about 8 months now and I love it. It wasn't until I got the Samurai in hand that I realized it is actually narrower (without crown) than the Turtle, with the same lug to lug. I prefer the way the Samurai feels on wrist compared to the turtle.

I had no alignment issues on either. Although I do prefer the bezel action on the Samurai over the Turtle.

Again, it pictures the Samurai looks so big. I love both watches. Just adding my experience


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

KellenH said:


> I totally agree with you. I've had my BL Turtle for about 8 months now and I love it. It wasn't until I got the Samurai in hand that I realized it is actually narrower (without crown) than the Turtle, with the same lug to lug. I prefer the way the Samurai feels on wrist compared to the turtle.
> 
> Again, it pictures the Samurai looks so big. I love both watches. Just adding my experience


I love both as well! Congrats on the new purchase. Loving it!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

Was looking at buying a turtle on line today but thought it might be too big. Can someone post up the lug to lug measurement? My SKX and Alpinist are right at 45mm and wear perfectly. The 773 looks really close to the same lug to lug, just appears much larger.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Get the first gen Samurai and the Turtle as well.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Eagle Scout said:


> Was looking at buying a turtle on line today but thought it might be too big. Can someone post up the lug to lug measurement? My SKX and Alpinist are right at 45mm and wear perfectly. The 773 looks really close to the same lug to lug, just appears much larger.


48mm lug to lug for both the Turtle and Samurai.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

KellenH said:


> I totally agree with you. I've had my BL Turtle for about 8 months now and I love it. It wasn't until I got the Samurai in hand that I realized it is actually narrower (without crown) than the Turtle, with the same lug to lug. I prefer the way the Samurai feels on wrist compared to the turtle.
> 
> I had no alignment issues on either. Although I do prefer the bezel action on the Samurai over the Turtle.
> 
> Again, it pictures the Samurai looks so big. I love both watches. Just adding my experience


As one can see here, their design is very different. The turtle's case lines are organic and fluid (with nicely integrated crown guards,) while the samurai is rather tank like. To me it's pretty easy to decide which one I like best: the turtle.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

When I think about a non professional Seiko diver I think about a Turtle.









The Samurai si not an iconic Seiko design IMO.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree the samurai is not an iconic design; regardless the iconic Seiko look is not attractive to me. I’d go with the Samurai.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

It may not be as iconic, but there is no watch I've seen that looks as battle worthy as the Samurai. It looks like an artfully brutish designed slab of steel.

I just received the Orange Samurai; my first Samurai. I never thought I would love this piece so much. Pictures do it no justice. I've had many Turtles (775s, 777, PADI) and they're great fun. But they almost seem like a dressy watch compared to the Samurai. 

The orange is just icing on the cake. A truly unique piece. I'm almost glad the Samurai is not as loved as the Turtle. Makes it more desirable to me. Nice little niche. 


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> It may not be as iconic, but there is no watch I've seen that looks as battle worthy as the Samurai. It looks like an artfully brutish designed slab of steel.
> 
> I just received the Orange Samurai; my first Samurai. I never thought I would love this piece so much. Pictures do it no justice. I've had many Turtles (775s, 777, PADI) and they're great fun. But they almost seem like a dressy watch compared to the Samurai.
> 
> ...


It's good to have choices, right? Also it's nice to read about a truly happy Seiko customer.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> When I think about a non professional Seiko diver I think about a Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 12660389
> 
> ...


Correct, the Samurai is not an iconic Seiko design. Plus, the hour hand is too short and its design doesn't work with anything else on that watch. Seiko should do better next time.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

nupicasso said:


> It may not be as iconic, but there is no watch I've seen that looks as battle worthy as the Samurai.


I have.











countingseconds said:


> Correct, the Samurai is not an iconic Seiko design. Plus, the hour hand is too short and its design doesn't work with anything else on that watch. Seiko should do better next time.


Actually I like the original Samurai, this new iteration with generic modern Seiko hands and bracelet not so much...


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Prior to purchasing the recently released orange samurai I would have told you, without question, to buy the turtle. I prefer the samurai over the turtle only because the turtle in comparison seems like a huge hunk of steel on my wrist. The turtle has so much exposed steel that the case looks like a crushed beer can on my wrist. I own both the BL and 773 turtles and love them. However, the samurai wears smaller on my wrist, is more comfortable, and is more unique. If the turtle was a tad bit smaller, maybe the size of the original, it would be my favorite. The samurai also seems to wear well with many of the straps I own, the turtle, not so much. Because I prefer the samurai so much more, I have decided to sell my two turtles. Hopefully my experience with both helps you make a decision.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

NYC 4 said:


> Prior to purchasing the recently released orange samurai I would have told you, without question, to buy the turtle. I prefer the samurai over the turtle only because the turtle in comparison seems like a huge hunk of steel on my wrist. The turtle has so much exposed steel that the case looks like a crushed beer can on my wrist. I own both the BL and 773 turtles and love them. However, the samurai wears smaller on my wrist, is more comfortable, and is more unique. If the turtle was a tad bit smaller, maybe the size of the original, it would be my favorite. The samurai also seems to wear well with many of the straps I own, the turtle, not so much. Because I prefer the samurai so much more, I have decided to sell my two turtles. Hopefully my experience with both helps you make a decision.


You'd be in the minority. The Samurai couldn't hold a candle to the turtle. The turtle case is a masterpiece.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> You'd be in the minority. The Samurai couldn't hold a candle to the turtle. The turtle case is a masterpiece.


The minority is growing. I agree...the Samurai case, IMO, is the unique masterpiece.

Maybe the Samurai will be Seiko's Daytona.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nupicasso said:


> The minority is growing. I agree...the Samurai case, IMO, is the unique masterpiece.
> 
> Maybe the Samurai will be Seiko's Daytona.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong it's not a bad watch. I just think there is nothing more iconic than the turtle.

Maybe the Pogue is Seiko's Daytona. They just need to reissue it first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

well, a turtle has obviously been around longer than the samurai...so it may be 'iconic' by default.
but for me, when i think of iconic seiko divers...its none other than the 62mas or tuna.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought a Samurai and then a Turtle on consecutive days. The Sami came misaligned with bezel issues, which could have been and entire mess even if I pulled it apart to align every. The Turtle came from Creationwatches perfectly aligned and yes I laid the extra $5 for the J1 model. I ended up immediately returning the Sami and pulling my Turtle apart to mod it with a DD sapphire crystal and Coin Edged bezel. No problems with any possible crown or stem issues and FWIW the Turtle is so much more comfortable. It?s basic 4 series movement is very spot on i believe terms of accuracy and required no adjustment. 
Mall in I paid just over $310 for the Turtle and the mods. I will end up buying a different strap soon enough as i like the sail cloth look and maybe a LCBI. Who knows. 

As far as I am concerned I won?t be buying a Sami again. Even with the newer Sami you can get the misalignment and the sapphire AR isn?t very good. I can?t see spending an extra $350-$400 to get the new Sami sans crown guard. 

I have plenty of Swiss and microbrands that didn?t come with any misalignment problems. 

I?m fine taking apart and needing a $248 automatic. The new Sami movements are just not that much better. Older in design, but with better mainspring Spron steel, doesn?t make my SARB035 or my SARX035 run any more accurately, they just give longer power reserves, which can be nice on a watch you don?t wear daily. 

As for the Turtle, it hands down my most comfortable diver. If you are comfortable modding a diver or don?t have the watch smithing year to be sure it?s fully capable of swimming in the salt water, I would still buy it and send it to a proper watch smith to have the modifications done. 

I still love my Squale, Helson, Steinies along with my NTH Amphion and pricier Sub-no date, but the Turtle is a great watch you can wear in the salt water for snorkeling or wave riding. Any deeper, I choose to wear a coated, tritium lumed Luminox Quartz for it?s accuracy, ease of use and the tritium is great in very low light situation especially at night. 

Sure I may get heckled by the soley automatic crowd, but it?s that or a kinetic/solar and you can?t beat the tritium in the dark. 

Best of luck on this. You should enjoy your Turtle. Almost a configurable as any watch because of aftermarket products. Plus it backs unlike the SKX.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything is a generic modern Seiko handset it's that one used on the SKX, Turtle and god knows how many other Seikos. The monster handset looks much better than that one imo and is more original too than the typical big arrow hand used on so many watches. I personally think they look much classier than that Turtle handset too, not so much on the monster but definitely on the Samurai and Shogun.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> If anything is a* generic modern Seiko handset it's that one used on the SKX, Turtle and god knows how many other Seikos.* The monster handset looks much better than that one imo and is more original too than the typical big arrow hand used on so many watches. I personally think they look much classier than that Turtle handset too, not so much on the monster but definitely on the Samurai and Shogun.


The current handset for the Turtle was introduced by the 6306 and it's not generic, it's ICONIC, the arrow minute hand was developed to indicate the elapsed time from the bezel...many other divers of the 70s had similar solutions, like the Zodiac Super Seawolf, the Eterna military diver and of course the Doxa:










That is a part of Seiko's DNA for more than 40 years, the SKX is the modern version of the "reduced" Turtle that replaced the original 6306/9 case in the 80s to make a less bulky watch:










And unlike the Monster, Samurai etc...these were real toolwatches used by real divers before diving computers became the norm, everything in their design was developed following the concept "form follows function" with the result they are still popular today.

And the original Samurai with its own hands was sooo much better:










That is the one to get IMO.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The original titanium samurai has the better dial and hands combination I agree, and it is the best version, but I do think the monster hands work on the new one.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

I like the seconds hand on the original Samurai. The hour and minute hands look bleh on it IMO. Much prefer the new Samurai. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> The current handset for the Turtle was introduced by the 6306 and it's not generic, it's ICONIC, the arrow minute hand was developed to indicate the elapsed time from the bezel...many other divers of the 70s had similar solutions, like the Zodiac Super Seawolf, the Eterna military diver and of course the Doxa:
> 
> .


nitpicking here...but i believe the handset shape was actually first introduced on the 6159 600m grandfather tuna which came out a yr before the 6306 
https://archives.makedostudio.com/seiko-divers/index.html
A Look at Seiko's Early Divers


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Nitpicking for nitpicking I might argue the Tuna hands are split in two so NOT EXACTLY the same design.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Everdying said:


> nitpicking here...but i believe the handset shape was actually first introduced on the 6159 600m grandfather tuna which came out a yr before the 6306
> https://archives.makedostudio.com/seiko-divers/index.html
> A Look at Seiko's Early Divers


Great read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Hard choice, they are both stunning!


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

They're both the same MSRP, but I've seen a few people post that they feel the Samurai is finished better. Anyone with any insight on that front?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

F2W12 said:


> They're both the same MSRP, but I've seen a few people post that they feel the Samurai is finished better. Anyone with any insight on that front?


Yes. The Samurai has a better brushed finish on the case. I don't know how their process works, but it looks to have a deeper brushing. The brushing on the Turtle is definitely "thinner" and less detailed.

It also has applied endices with a clear "polished" frame around the lume. The Turtle has more of an embossed look hidden by the lume application.

Love both watches, but the Samurai appears more refined in it's execution IMO.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I decided to buy my first Seiko diver.
> I narrowed my search down to the Samurai and Turtle models, but not sure which one to buy.
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of both watches?


I can only tell you what I did when confronted with the same issue. I love them both equally but went with the turtle as pricing is somewhat lower. I waited until the new model hype died down before plopping money down for an srp779. In fact, I plan on doing the same thing a year from now and buying a samurai when the hype dies down on that model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderspit (Jan 4, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Correct, the Samurai is not an iconic Seiko design. Plus, the hour hand is too short and its design doesn't work with anything else on that watch. Seiko should do better next time.


The Turtle wasn't an iconic design when it was introduced either.


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

I got the SRPB51K1 Samurai first - then two weeks later I got the SRP773 Turtle. My own impressions: 

1. Crown is off-center for Samurai, interior bezel is off-center for Turtle (neither bothers me)
2. The Samurai is heavier and LOOKS bigger even if it really isn't 
3. The Turtle feels more comfy on my wrist - I can't explain why maybe it's the shape of the cushion case

Have currently put up my Samurai for sale locally but if it doesn't sell I'm happy to keep both


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

rushman said:


> I got the SRPB51K1 Samurai first - then two weeks later I got the SRP773 Turtle. My own impressions:
> 
> 1. Crown is off-center for Samurai, interior bezel is off-center for Turtle (neither bothers me)
> 2. The Samurai is heavier and LOOKS bigger even if it really isn't
> ...


Agreed. At first, the Samurai appealed to me more when I saw it in ads and pictures stuff, but now that I have both, I have definitely worn my Turtle a lot more. The turtle is just a lot more comfortable in my opinion, the lume is comparable (although I think it is slightly cleaner on the Samurai). The bracelet on the Samurai was it's weakest point I think. For me, it was tough to put back on once I took it off (I did purchase a Polished Hexad Oyster from Strapcode, so that should be coming in the mail shortly, hopefully that solves my problems)

As far as ratings go:
Samurai would be 7.5/10
Turtle would be 8/10

The case on the Samurai is still slightly more appealing to me in person, but the case on the Turtle is just so damn comfortable on the wrist!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

nupicasso said:


> F2W12 said:
> 
> 
> > They're both the same MSRP, but I've seen a few people post that they feel the Samurai is finished better. Anyone with any insight on that front?
> ...


Agreed. I went with the Samurai after looking at both. I am not a fan of the bracelet, but no big deal, I will replace it. A lot of people have claimed it does not feel comfortable, but it feels fine in my opinion. Maybe I am just too busy staring into that mesmerizing dial to even notice.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

I tried both and ended up getting a turtle last week with the prospect of getting another this weekend for my birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

I really like the case of the turtle and the Pepsi version looks awesome. However, I don't believe they did a great job with these watches in general. The time accuracy is really bad by even minutes a week, the strap feels cheap and while I love the seiko rubber straps they are just way t0o long if yo have a wrist size of around 7. The keeper doesnt work and the band will be getting on stuff all day. I understand it's long due to it being a divers watch but seiko should know that probaly only 1% of customers really buy it for this purpose.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Tried a Pepsi Samurai and a Save the Ocean Turtle this weekend. Loved both. I liked each one a little more in different ways but wound up getting the Samurai in a close decision. It was crazy close. If I didn't move on the decision largely to be courteous and not take the salesman's whole day, I might still be in the shop going back and forth. Both of them really wowed me in person.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

I’m in the same boat. I bought a turtle last week, planned on getting a Pepsi turtle but now am thinking why not a Pepsi samurai so I don’t have two of the same watches? I haven’t tried on the samurai yet but I do love how the turtle fits on the wrist. Decisions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

In both cases, if cheaper, get it on rubber strap, the steel bracelet is garbage.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah I got my turtle on strap cause it was about $35 cheaper than bracelet and more comfortable in my opinion. I’ll also be getting the samurai on a strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

De Wolfe said:


> In both cases, if cheaper, get it on rubber strap, the steel bracelet is garbage.


I found the bracelet on the Turtle a lot more comfortable than the Samurai's.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had both, recently bought the Samurai wanting to love it so bad, cause it just looks awesome in pics. In reality it wore huge and awkward. The turtle on the other hand feels like coming home after a long trip every time I put it on, just ahhhhhhh. 

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

skunkworks said:


> I've had both, recently bought the Samurai wanting to love it so bad, cause it just looks awesome in pics. In reality it wore huge and awkward. The turtle on the other hand feels like coming home after a long trip every time I put it on, just ahhhhhhh.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Try the Samurai on a NATO , worked really well to sit on the wrist and balanced the watch out.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

KellenH said:


> I totally agree with you. I've had my BL Turtle for about 8 months now and I love it. It wasn't until I got the Samurai in hand that I realized it is actually narrower (without crown) than the Turtle, with the same lug to lug. I prefer the way the Samurai feels on wrist compared to the turtle.
> 
> I had no alignment issues on either. Although I do prefer the bezel action on the Samurai over the Turtle.
> 
> Again, it pictures the Samurai looks so big. I love both watches. Just adding my experience


Thank you for sharing this photo. I have been out of the watch game for a bit. Been itching to get a new Seiko. Saw the orange Samurai and fell in love. I was hoping it was much larger than the turtle, which runs a little small on me. Was hoping it was closer to the Sumo. Sold my orange Sumo last spring and have been looking for something to replace it, but with 22mm lugs. Had high hopes for Samurai. Guess I'll keep looking. I love Seiko, but most are made for a more normal sized arm.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

You won't really know how You'll get along with either of them until You actually have them on the Wrist.

I have a 7.25" Wrist for Reference.

Having tried them Both and found the Turtle to wear uncomfortably, it got Flipped and a year later I now have 5 Samurai, 1 Gen 1 SS Variant and 4 Reissue Variants.

I'm apparently in the Minority with the Turtle not wearing well for Me since it seems to get more Love than the Samurai.

I also prefer the Angular Styling of the Samurai over the Cushion Case of the Turtle, but that's just Personal Taste.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

darth_radb said:


> You won't really know how You'll get along with either of them until You actually have them on the Wrist.
> 
> I have a 7.25" Wrist for Reference.
> 
> ...


I'm exactly opposite so try them on. I ended up returning my Sami. Fingerprint magnet but I did like its aesthetics. However I love my modded Turtle. I'm really happy they have the newer mini-Turtles coming out. I think they look good but prefer the crown at 4.

If you do want to buy a bracelet, buy it from Strapcode or Uncle Seiko.

I agree most Seikos have crap bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

I started with a samurai - I love the design. Ended up with three turtles. Honestly they’re all awesome so it’s just whatever you lean towards...

For bigger wrists try a tuna! HTH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I had the Samurai and thought it look to big on my 6.7 wrist. I think the turtle looks just fine. The turtle is the most comfortable watch I have worn in a long time!


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I’ve owned both. The turtle is definitely more comfortable but the finish is better on the samurai. The hands on the turtle looks a bit flimsy, still a great watch though. Bezel finish is a bit better on the samurai as well but the turtle wore better on my small wrists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

So I’ve owned both. The turtle is definitely more comfortable but the finish is better on the samurai. The hands on the turtle looks a bit flimsy, still a great watch though. Bezel finish is a bit better on the samurai as well but the turtle wore better on my small wrists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually, I find the Tuna style wears small because it has no lugs. My wrist is about 8.5" and I had a 47mm tuna homage that looked pretty tiny, due to the short length, even on a bracelet. My ideal L2L is 52-54mm, so the Sumo is really the only Seiko that's fit me. Shame about that stupid 20mm lug width.

The new turtles are comfy as hell, though. First Seiko strap or bracelet I've enjoyed. Wore it happily under a sleeve, but it was a tad small with short sleeves. Hoping to get my hands on a Deep Blue military diver to see if that's any larger.



rushman said:


> I started with a samurai - I love the design. Ended up with three turtles. Honestly they're all awesome so it's just whatever you lean towards...
> 
> For bigger wrists try a tuna! HTH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I was trying to decide between the Turtle and Samourai versions of the "Save the Ocean" special edition and after spending an hour reading this thread I was more confused than ever! After looking at dozens of photos and videos here was my thinking:

I love the way the Turtle looks from the side but I do not like how it looks from above. I prefet the Turtle's handset but not crazy about the day/date. Love the 4 O'clock crown and how it integrates. 

I much prefer the bezel and dial markers of the Samurai and I prefer how the case looks on the wrist. But it does seem to wear larger. I do have relatively large and flat wrists and can handle 46mm watches so shouldn't be a problem. Since I plan to use this more as my daily beater and my aquatic-sports watch than as an office watch, I think the size will be OK.

I was already leaning towards the SRPC93 (Samurai) but not really decided and looking for the best deals when one popped-up here for sale, so that sealed the deal for me. My first Seiko and first time buyind a used watch!


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

Have you looked at the mini turtle? It is not quiet as big as the regular turtle. I have a blue mini tutle and like it a lot.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

If you’re going with a samurai, find one of the first gen titanium models. There’s a very aged blue one on eBay that I would consider buying myself if I were not so happy with my shogun.


----------



## Tuco-g43 (Aug 4, 2018)

I think the Samurai looks better but the turtle feels better on the wrist. Now what?


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Actually, I find the Tuna style wears small because it has no lugs. My wrist is about 8.5" and I had a 47mm tuna homage that looked pretty tiny, due to the short length, even on a bracelet. My ideal L2L is 52-54mm, so the Sumo is really the only Seiko that's fit me. Shame about that stupid 20mm lug width.
> 
> The new turtles are comfy as hell, though. First Seiko strap or bracelet I've enjoyed. Wore it happily under a sleeve, but it was a tad small with short sleeves. Hoping to get my hands on a Deep Blue military diver to see if that's any larger.


I got a strapcode endmill for my sumo and it makes me feel like the bracelet got a bit thicker - should be even better on a strapcode super engineer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Tuco-g43 said:


> I think the Samurai looks better but the turtle feels better on the wrist. Now what?


Get the sammy to keep in the box and the turtle to wear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ndee (May 11, 2018)

Hi, Turtle, because the most comfortable case  but of course u have to decide it.


----------

